# DIY Friction Turkey Call?



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Brook side game calls. There u can buy everything. Even preturned wood pots and all u need to do is sand and finish and then glue in a soundboard and top surface. They also have strikers


----------



## Gleedaniel13 (Dec 27, 2013)

> Brook side game calls. There u can buy everything. Even preturned wood pots and all u need to do is sand and finish and then glue in a soundboard and top surface. They also have strikers


Nice to hear that you can buy anything there.


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm also into the complete DIY hunting experience. I made some slate calls from old roof tiles I thinned by cleaving, then used a belt sander to fine tune the thickness down to about 3/16". An abrasive cutoff wheel was used to cut the slate into a disc. I routed the pot, epoxied the slate into the pot, and made a bunch of strikers from carbon tubes, rods, a variety of woods, different metals, etc. i just played around. Called in a bunch of birds too which added to the fun and rush. Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I made a simple turkey call and here is the link.
http://youtu.be/O9t258aXFRg


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks for replying everyone!! i wanted to makethe slate disc and soundboard myself but i know it would end up chipped and in a thousand pieces hahha


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

Just checked out brook side game calls! Im a huge fan! The other website i found was customsawing.com which is another great site but seems a tad more pricey for certain things. Anyone have an opinion on that site? Could it be better quality or is everything pretty much the same as the other when it comes to buying premade slate and glass surfaces/soundboards?


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

I have ordered a bunch of stuff from Brookside and have always been happy with the products. Have put together several pot calls, strikers and even a couple of the box call kits. My daughter shot her first gobbler using a slate call that she made! pretty cool stuff.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I am a turkey call craftsman. If you really want to tackle this project head over to THO game calls. There you will find step by step tutorials how to make any call you want. 

And the best part; your making it not assembling it


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

what type of wood do you like the most? (this is to anyone)


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Make it easy on your self and use cherry or oak. Sounds great, finishes nice, relatively cheap and easily found.


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok thanks for the help, i appreciate it alot!!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Brookside has a lot to offer and everything is top notch!


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

I was looking at getting a wood lathe. As of right now my dads buddy said i could use his, but i'd like to get one of my own. If i was looking to use it strictly for pot calls, would the 8"x12" lathe be good to get just to start out?


----------



## s223196 (Jan 16, 2013)

I made a couple using walnut from firewood I had , turned it down in a lathe and used a piece of slate from a roof off of a house being torn down. It turned out amazing and sounded good until I glued the slate in then it really dulled the sound. if I can find it i'll try to post pics


----------



## s223196 (Jan 16, 2013)

forgot to mention I had to thin and smooth the slate on a big belt sander


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Yes the mini lathes are perfect for callmaking. 
But you can make a pot call with a drill press and some fostner bits.

Like I mentioned go to THO. You will find all the information, pictures and how to tutorials to put you onto the right track.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's one I made close to forty years ago from a short section of a juniper limb, ¼" dowel rod and an old piece of blackboard slate. Beautiful tone. I stuck a piece of emery cloth on the string to dress the slate.


----------



## sharp69 (Oct 25, 2010)

I just looked at your site, madarchery, Very nice work.


----------

